# Antidote



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Antidote



> This is what I’ve come to conclude: Winning covers up everything. If KG was always losing and was the same person, they would think he was the worst guy ever. That’s basically the situation I’m in. Since I’m losing, no one loves a loser—everyone loves a winner. That’s how it goes. I don’t see a difference between me and Joakim [Noah]. If anything, I feel Joakim has more crazy moments than I do—but his is passion, mine are an attitude or anger problems.


This is a pretty candid interview. I do think Boogie needs to mature on court, but he seems to be saying all the right things and there's a will to win. Shockingly, the team is in the conversation to make the playoffs.

Top 10 player no doubt.


----------

